# My cat, The Cat, is such a cat.



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such a generous heart 💝


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a good girl Meisha is to give in to the cat! I confess that I put a dollop of Honest Kitchen's dog stew over my cat's raw food so that she will gobble it up. Picky thing does not like the cat Pate, and is not like I can leave the raw food sitting out waiting for her to decide if it is to her liking. We do what we have to do!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------

